# [Openoffice-AMD64 instalacion] no entiendo el proceso

## dmery

Gentoonitas,   :Very Happy: 

Mis saludos a toda la comunidad. Nuevamente por aqui. Termine de cargar Gentoo 2005.1 en mi laptop HP Pavilion zv6015us AMD 64 (1gb ram - 100 gb HDD) realice toda la instalacion y funciona casi todo (KDE, XMMS, AMAROK, Mozilla, Amule, bittornado) otras cosas las tengo aun que configurar (impresora, xine, java, macromedia, acrobat reader, etc). Pero como prioridad quiero instalar el Openoffice y por mas que leido post y las advertencias tecnicas sobre AMD 64, no tengo claras algunas cuestiones   :Sad:    (mis conocimientos son limitados). Solicito la ayuda de los companieros al respecto:

1. Entiendo que no hay versiones compilables de openoffice para Gentoo AMD-64, hay que cargar un version binaria (bin)

2. En la configuracion del kernel habilite el emulador de 32 bits, ahora pregunto es necesario realizar un "emerge"  las siguientes librerias: ......?

     emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

     emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

     emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

     emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs  

3. Despues debo realizar un "emerge"  del openoffice de la siguiente manera:

     emerge app-office/openoffice-bin package

4. Referente a java puedo realizar un "emerge" de java Blackdown para 64 bits, trabaja con openoffice ?

5. que experiencia tienen los companieros respecto al openoffice 1.9.XXX respecto de la version estable 1.1.4 para la arquitectura AMD64 ?

Este laptop lo utilizare para trabajar, no es experimental y el openoffice es una herramienta para mi muy util.

Buenos gentoonitas, les envio nuevamente un saludo y desde ya agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

Salu2

Daniel Mery    :Laughing: 

----------

## ozito

Hola dmery:

Tengo un AMD 64 y llevo varios meses utilizando openoffice-bin (la última versión instalada es la 1.9.109)

Utilizo el JDK 1.4.2_08 de Sun (en algunos posts de este mismo foro he leído que da problemas si intentas ejecutar un JDK de 64 bits porque OO es de 32 bits).

Tengo instaladas las mismas librerías de emulación que has descrito anteriormente, no he tenido ningún problema, es totalmente estable (quizás un poco lento a la hora de arrancar, pero bueno eso es lo de menos)

Aparte de algunas cosas estéticas, creo que la mejora importante de las versiones 1.9.xxx es la incorporación del formato "Open Document" para todo tipo de documentos...

----------

## frodoweb

Sigue siendo necesario el chroot teniendo esas librerias?

----------

## ratzo

No, instalando los paquetes binarios (openoffice.org-bin, firefox-bin, mplayer-bin) ya no es necesario el chroot.

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Gracias por las respuestas, me quedan unas dudas:   :Question: 

el JDK 1.4.2-06 de Sun lo bajaste de la pagina web de Sun Microsystems y es para 32 bits ?

Lo instalas solamente para el Openoffice ? Pasa que tengo el Mozilla compilado para 64 y mi pregunta es si trabajara el plugin java del JDK 1.4.2-08 ?

Sino deberia instalar el JDK de Sun  para el  openoffice de 32 bits  y el black down del repositorio Gentoo -supongo de 64 bits- para Mozilla, es esto correcto ? Es que estoy medio confundido con estas cuestiones de 64 y  32 bits. 

De acuerdo a los comentarios -en este post- de los companieros tampoco deberia realizar  el chroot.

Bueno gracias en avance por las repuestas ya que estoy "desasnadome" con esta cuestiones de 64 y 32 bits.   :Very Happy: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## ozito

 *Quote:*   

> el JDK 1.4.2-06 de Sun lo bajaste de la pagina web de Sun Microsystems y es para 32 bits ?

 

Si, aunque también estaba de 64 bits, me lo bajé de 32 y sólo lo utilizo para OO.

También tengo instalado el Blackdow y la versión 1.5 de Sun para 64 Bits y no teno ningún problema con los plugins..

 *Quote:*   

>  Pasa que tengo el Mozilla compilado para 64 y mi pregunta es si trabajara el plugin java del JDK 1.4.2-08 ?
> 
> 

 

Yo utilizo Opera, pero tengo instalada la versión "bin" de Firefox y no tengo ningún problema con el plugin de Java.

 *Quote:*   

> De acuerdo a los comentarios -en este post- de los companieros tampoco deberia realizar el chroot.

 

No es necesario, al utilizar las librerías de emulación, no tienes que realizar el chroot, por lo menos yo lo he hecho nunca...

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas

Saludos a todos   :Very Happy: 

Gracias por las respuestas. Ozito gracias por tus indicaciones, una cuestion final:

cada vez que realizo: "emerge -s  openoffice-bin", solo me lista la version 1.1.4. Como lograste que te liste la version 1.9 para luego poder emergerla ?   :Question: 

Gracias nuevamente

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## kropotkin

has echo un emerge --sync ??????

alomejor te falta eso para que te salgan las verciones mas nuevas....

----------

## ozito

Ah, es verdad!

En el fichero /etc/portage/package.unmask puse lo siguiente

```
>=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.87
```

----------

## DDrDark

Yo he puesto eso en el fichero que dices, y me sigue queriendo instalar la 1.1.4. Lo he puesto entonces en el package.keywords de esta manera:

```

app-office/openoffice-bin -*
```

y tampoco funciona...

salu2

----------

## focahclero

Creo que tenéis que volver a leeros [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente  :Smile: 

En este caso hay que

```

# echo app-office/openoffice-bin  >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# echo app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

(si estáis en x86)

Entonces

```
# emerge -av openoffice-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.122 [1.1.4-r1] -gnome +java +kde 103,582 kB

Total size of downloads: 103,582 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Saludos,

----------

## ozito

 *Quote:*   

> En este caso hay que
> 
> Código:
> 
> # echo app-office/openoffice-bin  >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ...

 

Yo no tuve que poner nada de eso en el fichero package.keywords porque tengo puesto

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

en el fichero /etc/make.conf

(que le voy a hacer, soy un 'cagaprisas' y me encantan las versiones inestables...)  :Wink: 

----------

## focahclero

 *ozito wrote:*   

> Yo no tuve que poner nada de eso en el fichero package.keywords porque tengo puesto
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
> ```
> ...

 

A mi no me parece mal que hagas lo que quieras  :Smile:  ¡faltaría más! pero quizás tal como lo dices estás alentando a otros (que muchas veces son novatos) a que hagan algo así... cuando es algo totalmente desaconsejado por Gentoo por las razones de inestabilidad que también mencionas.

Un ~saludo (a.k.a. un saludo de test)

----------

## Stolz

El problema es que si usas ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" también se aplicará a las dependencias. Si tienes prisas, tampoco creo que sea tan lento hacer un simle "echo" para desenmascarar algo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## simkin

 *ozito wrote:*   

> Tengo un AMD 64 y llevo varios meses utilizando openoffice-bin (la última versión instalada es la 1.9.109)

 

Hola ozito, con esa versión te funciona la corrección ortográfica?

----------

## ozito

focahclero:

 *Quote:*   

> A mi no me parece mal que hagas lo que quieras  ¡faltaría más! pero quizás tal como lo dices estás alentando a otros (que muchas veces son novatos) a que hagan algo así... cuando es algo totalmente desaconsejado por Gentoo por las razones de inestabilidad que también mencionas.

 

Siento mucho si parece que animaba a alguien a utilizar una versión inestable, pero si utilizo Gentoo es para hacer pruebas y divertirme.  :Embarassed: 

También he de decir que tengo instalada la versión 2005.0 desde marzo en versión "~amd64" desde el primer día y no he tenido ningún problema, todavía   :Wink:  .- lo cual indica que las versiones inestables no son tan malas, son sólo eso inestables...

SiMKiN:

 *Quote:*   

> Hola ozito, con esa versión te funciona la corrección ortográfica?

 

No funciona, no la había probado porque casi nunca utilizo el Writer, pero lo acabo de probar y no funciona   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DDrDark

la opcion ~arch no quiere decir que sean los paquetes inestables, si no que estan poco probados.

----------

## Stolz

Como dice DDrDark, las versiones mal llamadas inestables no quieren decir que no sean estables, sino que aun no ha habido tiempo de demostrar que son estables. Nunca entenderé el alarmismo con las versiones ~ARCH. Yo llevo bastante tiempo com Gentoo y siempre he tenido todo el sistema en ~ARCH salvo el system, y de momento nunca he tenido problemas. 

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## simkin

Y especialmente con la arquitectura amd64 hubo bastantes discusiones en el foro general porque las versiones testing eran tan usables com las stable, ya que los developers no tenían tiempo de actualizar los ebuilds i la gran mayoría de aplicaciones estaba marcada como testing ~amd64 a pesar de haber superado el mes de rigor. En principio usar ~amd64 por defecto te puede ocasionar los mismos problemas que amd64... si alguna aplicación da problemas o està *realmente* de pruebas, suele estar hard masked.

 *ozito wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hola ozito, con esa versión te funciona la corrección ortográfica? 
> 
> No funciona, no la había probado porque casi nunca utilizo el Writer, pero lo acabo de probar y no funciona  

 

Vaya, sigue igual. Instalé esa versión pero tuve que downgradear de nuevo por ese problema. I ahora en la versión 1.1.4 esta también el tema de los iconos con fondo negro... bastante molesto. Nada, esperaré, gracias por el aviso, así no pierdo tiempo probando... pero que ganas tengo de volver a tener un openoffice Ximianized...

[edit]

Solo comentar que ya tenemos la versión 1.1.5 en el portage, también del openoffice-bin; y que en este hilo se comenta la solución de para evitar la aparición de los iconos negros (hay que recompilar las X) por si a alguien mas le pasa. Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

¿por qué no se puede instalar, en principio, el openoffice-ximian-bin en amd64?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

